
GTA V is now the most profitable commercial entertainment product of all time - dmmalam
https://rockstarintel.com/2018/04/08/gta-v-is-now-the-most-profitable-commercial-entertainment-product-of-all-time/
======
monkeydust
Impressive... Any fact-checked this claim?

